# 7 Cool Facts About The Havanese Dog Breed



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

*
*

*Boasting a low-shedding coat, a sparkling personality and a quickness to learn, the Havanese makes an amazing addition to any family. Here are a few cool facts we found about this popular breed.*

A wonderful companion and dedicated lap dog, the Havanese breed has captured the hearts of many&#8230; and for good reason! These loveable little balls of fur seems to make BFFs with everyone they meet, whether they be human or animal.
You may already know about the Havanese thanks to their bubbly personality and their hypoallergenic coat. But there's much more to this dog then just looks.

Read the full article here at Petguide.com.


----------

